# Is there such a thing as a "mini" period?



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Looks like we had a false alarm or different situation happen. I posted about Milo starting her cycle last week (3/19), the day before she turned 9 months. During the end of her first pee of that morning, I noticed the "end" stream was pinkish. Thought maybe it was the morning light affecting the color. Then shortly after I noticed a red stain on her crate pad. Put dark sheets to protect the furniture and extra towel in her crate. Followed her around all day and sure enough, after peeing, a few drops off red came out and also noticed a bit of discharge from the vulva (looked a little pasty). During our walks, she would squat more than usual and again, pink-tinged drops after peeing, etc. Behavior was normal.

Well this only went on for 2 days. After that, nothing, no staining on any of her rest areas and no more blood or ping/red-tinged episodes. No visible swelling (like in Suliko's thread) of the private parts. She is acting normal, no excessive grooming or visible pain or discomfort if it is something else entirely. Has anyone experienced this? It has been a "wait and see" period for us (one week tomorrow). Her mom didn't go into her heat cycle til about 16 months I believe. Does this happen? Should I ignore it now? I don't want to ignore anything that involves blood coming out of our pets but everything seems normal. My instinct is to just let it be, not go to the vet since nothing seems wrong, but thought I'd ask if I am overlooking something important. Thank you all!


----------

